# MASTERCASE PRO 3



## DJ Madrid (Sep 22, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Processor: Intel i5 6600kMotherboard: MSI B150m Mortar ArcticGPU: GTX 970 4GBRAM: GSkill Trident Z 4x8GB (32GB)PSU: Thermaltake DPS G 1200W PlatinumSSD: OCZ Trion 100 240gbFans: Thermaltake Riing 12 White FansCase: Cooler Master Mastercase PRO 3Bitspower watercooling

Hey guys! I just want to share my quick build using the new chassis from Cooler Master, motherboard from MSI and memory from Gskill. Just to show you how simple my build and to express these beautiful stuffs with black and white color scheme.I would like to thank- Cooler Master- MSI- Gskill- Bitspower- Thermaltake- OCZHope you like it!


----------



## KevSmeg (Sep 22, 2016)

The internals are great, but the're looking for casemods here, so expect some low scores


----------



## DJ Madrid (Sep 24, 2016)

Yup I know. hehehe


----------



## Alison (Feb 28, 2020)

I voted 10/10 because:

it was really amazing.


----------

